# Need Help!



## Aleksandar (May 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I sort of new to all this and I would like to ask a question. I measured my draw length and it came out to be 26.5". I am buying a Hoyt Ultratec bow with a draw length of 27.5". Is this a big problem or not?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

depends...not familiar with that bow but most bows are adjustable...mine is 26.5-I believe 30? Find out what the lowest adjustable draw length is on the bow...you dont want it to be too long. If it adjusts low enough just the dealer or a dealer adjust it for you to fit.

my draw length is 26.5 and thats as low as my bow goes...i have my release as short as it will go and a D-loop that i can barely fit my release in to keep the length down.


----------

